# What remote?



## Taym (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello All,

What remote would you recommend for a 7D? I see canon sells RC-1 and RC-5 but I can't find info on their specs to decide which one to get. 

Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## Taym (Sep 6, 2010)

Bump


----------



## kristofgss (Sep 8, 2010)

The RC-1 allows instant picture taking, 2 second delay picture taking or bulb exposure (open signal and close signal)
The RC-5 only has a single mode with a 2-second delay, but the advantage is that it is very thing and light. I use one of these whenever I have to be in the shot itself, because it gives time to hide the remote before the actual shot.
There is also the RC-6 which will operate in either 2-second delay mode or will instantly take a shot (like the Canon RC-1 Wireless Remote). 

My recommendation would be to get the RC-6 which is conveniet, cheap and small enough to put on a keychain or on your zipper of the camera bag


----------



## Taym (Sep 8, 2010)

Kristofgs, thanks a lot for your recommendations.
I am particularly interested in bulb exposure, so I undersyand that the RC-1 is my only choice, am I right? 

How about wired remotes? What do you guys think the pros and cons are?


----------



## Jaszek (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the RC-1. Got it for my XSi and use it on my 7D. Works great for the bulb exposures and can be attached to the camera strap making it available whenever you have your camera and when you need it. It can also contro two cameras at once lol. For my 4th of July setup I had 3 remotes. The infrared RC-1 for my XSi and 7D and a radio trigger for my 40D. All of them in Bulb. I did look like a 'stupid person' when shooting but I got the shots


----------



## ronderick (Oct 25, 2010)

I use the wired remote switch RS-80N3.

The bad thing about wired remote is that it has a wire, so you have to be careful that you don't accidently "hit" the tripod with your dangling wire during exposure. It's also a lot bigger than its wireless counterparts.

However, one of the big advantages of the wired release is no need for batteries. It also supports the half-press mode for autofocusing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2010)

ronderick said:


> However, one of the big advantages of the wired release is no need for batteries.



Another is that it works when the sun is shining on the front of the camera, unlike the IR remotes. I ran into that issue this weekend.


----------



## Macadameane (Oct 25, 2010)

Taym said:


> I am particularly interested in bulb exposure, so I undersyand that the RC-1 is my only choice, am I right?



The RC-6 is supposed to be good (I don't have one. It is supposed to support bulb shutter settings.

See here: 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/683524-REG/Canon_4524B001.html


----------



## MintMark (Oct 25, 2010)

More factors to consider...


The IR remote can only be used from in front of the camera.
The wired remote cannot be used to start and stop movie recording (but the IR remote can)


----------



## DoesNotFollow (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're considering a wired trigger, you can use a laptop and the USB cable. Connect the camera and select "camera settings/remote shooting" from the EOS Utility. Set the camera to bulb mode and you can configure everything from exposure times to intervals and delays. It might be a little clunky, but I use it a lot for astrophotgraphy and it works beautifully.

If you're still interested in a wireless remote, Phottix makes one that looks good (http://www.phottix.com/wireless-remotes/phottix-plato.html). It works on the 2.4 Ghz spectrum, so it has extreme range and minimal interference. I like that there's a feature to confirm that you're in range.


----------



## Taym (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank you all for all recommendations. Since my original post, I ended up buying a Phottix Nikos wired remote: 
http://www.phottix.com/wired-remotes/phottixr-nikos-digital-timer-remote.html 

As many wired remotes, I learned, this includes a pretty nice timer. 

By reading the description at the link above, you should see how many versatile settings are available, and it is fairly compact and nice looking. 

It does require a battery, though, but that I don't particularly mind. 

One big advantage of the Nikos is that you can purchase at a quite low price ($5) additional connection cords for various cameras. I have a connector for Canons (I use one on my 7D, and a second one on my gf's 550D and my G11), and a thirs one for Nikons.


----------



## Talbert121 (Dec 4, 2010)

Check out the snapstream firefly, I love mine!


----------

